# Range day with my son



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Decided to burn a vacation day and go shooting with my son.
AR - 30/30 - 9mm - .45acp
Gonna fill some paper targets with holes :snipe:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good. Is it his first time shooting. Have an ammo box full of fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

His target








My target








Him shooting AR and 12 gauge slugger















Pistol both of us


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a good day with my son.
It was just us and the range was not busy. Took our time and enjoyed the moment.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

And you will both remember it forever.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Only thing better than a good day at the range, is a good day at the range with family. WTG.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

wallyLOZ said:


> Only thing better than a good day at the range, is a good day at the range with family. WTG.


I agree 100%.
I love shooting but its much better when I can shoot with my wife and kids too


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Great to hear. We all need a little "group" therapy every now and then.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Great reason to burn one!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> And you will both remember it forever.


Mrs. I
Is that actually a turtle wrapped in bacon on your avatar ?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Someday your son will be talking to a friend and fondly say "I remember back in December of fourteen when my dad and I were at the range.......".


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Mrs. I
> Is that actually a turtle wrapped in bacon on your avatar ?


Yessir it is - thanks to ffadmin.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Someday your son will be talking to a friend and fondly say "I remember back in December of fourteen when my dad and I were at the range.......".


Well he was texting his buddy in Florida that we were shooting...... while we were shooting.
These kids and their phones !

I hope he remembers this day as fondly as I will, we needed a good day together and this was what the doctor ordered.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

If you need an extra kid, I like to go to the range. I'll even leave my phone in the truck. 

Good to hear something positive today! Glad you boys had fun!


----------

